# tog fishn Saturday



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

Fished a snag by the cbbt, with blue crab. Managed to boat 10 fish all legal size. fish had some size today with most between 5 and 7 pounds.
I got a nice 21" that was just under 8 pounds. I Kept the second smallest fish at 15.5" the rest got tagged and released. the tog are still biting.


----------



## UNREEL (Jan 5, 2006)

Nice job on the Togs. Planning a trip on Weds. Any more intel. to which end of the CBBT 


Thanks, Dave


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

just north of the second island bayside. 18-34 feet of water


----------



## UNREEL (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks ROCKHEAD, I know exactly where you are talking about. Muchos Gracias!!!!!!!!!


----------

